# Coagulation Cascade Animation (Johns Hopkins)



## TheGodfather (Jan 16, 2012)

Came across this today. It was put together by some of the physicians at Johns Hopkins. I found it to be a pretty awesome review tool; a lot better than those still diagrams we all know and love :x 

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/hematology/coagulation.swf

enjoy!


----------

